# What engines will fit a '86 300zx?



## Livermoremafia (Jun 21, 2004)

My stock, non-turbo 1986 300zx just blew a rod and I was wondering what options I had for looking for a new engine, or if it would even be worth the money. Thank you for any help you can offer.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

I've thought about snatching up a low mileage VG from a pathfinder, pickup, maxima, 200sx SE, quest(also mercury villager), maybe there's one more I'm forgetting too, but anyways, you will have to do some swapping of alot of parts from the old engine to the "new" one to make this work right with the Z, here's a write-up somebody did when they used a maxima engine- http://z31.com/repairs/newengine.shtml


----------



## das280zx (Jul 17, 2003)

I would use a vg33e out of a 96-00 pathfinder or 99-04 frontier, or 00-04 xterra. I don't think the intake manifold will work from the trucks, but I bet you can put the 300zx one on and make it work with the newer computer. Heck might even work with the stock computer. Having 300 cc's more of displacement can't hurt.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

You could keep the pathfinder intake manifold for some good power (it is a gtood mod for a normal VG30E or ET). Only problem is the hood won't fit right.
Stick with the VG30E from an 84-89 Z31 or get a VG30ET or a VG33ET (custom turbo set-up) and play with that. But the VG30ET will be by far the easiest to put in that will make power. The easiest will just be a VG30E since it is what the car had originally.


----------



## RocketRodent (Jun 21, 2004)

Now if you're crazy, you can get a RB20DET to fit in there as well. But you'll need a whole drivetrain swap from a 200zr... and as far as I know these are kinda on the rare side.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

RocketRodent said:


> Now if you're crazy, you can get a RB20DET to fit in there as well. But you'll need a whole drivetrain swap from a 200zr... and as far as I know these are kinda on the rare side.


Or an RB26 will also fit.......


----------



## donna31764 (Jul 5, 2004)

*1986 300zx For Sale*

1986 300zx for sale. White, runs good. New tires. 229-853-2900 or [email protected]


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

how do ignorant people get on this site? Like the above mentioned person

Some people are just stupid.....like really stupid....really stupid.

Im am a post whore also (just thought Id mention that


----------



## rumshak (Jul 2, 2004)

*whae engine will fit*



Livermoremafia said:


> My stock, non-turbo 1986 300zx just blew a rod and I was wondering what options I had for looking for a new engine, or if it would even be worth the money. Thank you for any help you can offer.


----------



## rumshak (Jul 2, 2004)

*what will fit*

any 84 to 89 300zx will fit i recomend 84 to 86 the 87 to 89 have a weak crank and can cause olot of problems i know for sure been there done that


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Or an RB26 will also fit.......


hot damn that's sexy lookin

AND LOOK!!! HIS ARE FLUSH MOUNTED HEADLIGHTS!!


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

rumshak said:


> any 84 to 89 300zx will fit i recomend 84 to 86 the 87 to 89 have a weak crank and can cause olot of problems i know for sure been there done that


 What are you talking about weak crank they are the same internals as the 84-86 it is just a regular VG30ET they are all the same the cranks aren't any weaker. The only problem with a crank might come to pass at 450-500RWHP since they are cast and not forged.


----------

